

Firefox 34.0.5 Released - Siecje
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/34.0.5/releasenotes/

======
amenod
Interesting:

\- Default search engine changed to Yahoo! for North America

\- Default search engine changed to Yandex for Belarusian, Kazakh, and Russian
locales

